# Tatonka Dust goes to the World Food Championships!



## mossymo (Nov 22, 2015)

Recently Chef Jed T. from France qualified to attend the World Food Championships in Kissimmee, Florida. A big thanks and congrats to Chef Jed from Owens BBQ for choosing Tatonka Dust seasoning for his entry in the steak category with a New York strip steaks, hot and fast seared on a cast iron griddle over a Weber chimney for a 10th place win at the World Food Championships!













Chef Jed cropped.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Nov 22, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2015)

That's great.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 22, 2015)

Very cool, it's a great seasoning !


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

